
Ask HN: How do you run an event? - MobiKid
Hi all, MobiMic is a company that&#x27;s turning mobile phones into wireless microphones. We&#x27;re just starting out and are looking for some input on the features we should be developing for people who run events. Could you answer a quick 10 question survey about how you run events so that MobiMic can provide the best experience?<p>Thanks in advance<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.surveymonkey.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;W8R6CB8
======
SyneRyder
Have you got much traction on this so far? I've only run a handful of events,
but in some cases the event location provided the audio hardware for free, and
it was already connected into their systems. In others it was important to us
to have professional looking microphones - talking into a mobile phone would
kill that visual impact / user experience. In a group situation, passing a
wireless microphone around also has the benefit of indicating who has
permission to talk.

I guess I don't really understand the value proposition here (beyond
encouraging all your attendees to download the app so you can get their
personal data via the social media logins).

